# 5 Excuses That Won?t Fly in 2010



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

5 Excuses That Won’t Fly in 2010 by Tom Venuto It’s 2010. Your old excuses for not getting in shape won’t work. As Dr. Evil (Austin Powers) said, ZIP IT! I don’t want to hear them anymore! Read em’, then haul your excuseless butt to the gym! 1. I have no time. According to a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

